# queries!!?



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi there

just wondered when i come over to spain to live, will i be able to bring my tv with me.

We have a lcd 42inch lg. Would we have to buy new out there as i do realise that it is different voltage etc. Wot about the internet wot sort of signal would we get we would be renting a villa townhouse in nerja or frigliana or even punta lara, have to wait and see wot area as we are awaiting some more paperwork. 

regards


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

karenangell said:


> hi there
> 
> just wondered when i come over to spain to live, will i be able to bring my tv with me.
> 
> ...


You can bring your UK telly the voltabe in Spain is the same, and all UK appliances will work here (but you will need euro adapters or new plugs obviously).. I have a 52" plasma and it works fine. If your Telly is digital (which by sounds of it it is) then it will tune into the spanish networks no problem, or of course there are many ways to get UK TV. For expansive things like your telly and anything else thats delicate its worth usig surge protectors because the powere here is a bit more prone to spikes than in the UK.

As for internet, there are many many threads on here about it. Internet in Spain varies greatly. In soem houses you cant even get a landline (like mine) but most rural areas have WIMAX type services which can be hit and miss (although the one I now use is amazing).

Generally though you should find a broadband service in most areas that is fast enough and reliable enough... wait until you know for sure where and ask again on here!


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> You can bring your UK telly the voltabe in Spain is the same, and all UK appliances will work here (but you will need euro adapters or new plugs obviously).. I have a 52" plasma and it works fine. If your Telly is digital (which by sounds of it it is) then it will tune into the spanish networks no problem, or of course there are many ways to get UK TV. For expansive things like your telly and anything else thats delicate its worth usig surge protectors because the powere here is a bit more prone to spikes than in the UK.
> 
> As for internet, there are many many threads on here about it. Internet in Spain varies greatly. In soem houses you cant even get a landline (like mine) but most rural areas have WIMAX type services which can be hit and miss (although the one I now use is amazing).
> 
> Generally though you should find a broadband service in most areas that is fast enough and reliable enough... wait until you know for sure where and ask again on here!







ok thanks for your reply. Thats good news to hear as we didnt want any added expense lol. If i get any queries i will endeavour to come onto the forum as this has been a great help 

many thanks

karen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

karenangell said:


> ok thanks for your reply. Thats good news to hear as we didnt want any added expense lol. If i get any queries i will endeavour to come onto the forum as this has been a great help
> 
> many thanks
> 
> karen



Thats what the forum is all about! We dont know everything and we can only really offer you info we've learnt on our "travels", but thats how it works! So feel free to ask anything

Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

karenangell said:


> hi there
> 
> just wondered when i come over to spain to live, will i be able to bring my tv with me.
> 
> ...


Hi there, all our electrical items worked her in Spain when we brought them over even the phones. TV worked great but you will need a very large dish and freesat or sky for English programs.
I was happily pleased with how fast my internet connection is here in Spain as not expecting a lot but its almost as fast as UK but guess it depends on where you are in Spain.


----------

